# [servidor] Alguien a instalado ampache ultimamente (cerrado)

## expobi

Estoy intentando instalar ampache para mi red de casa y solo he conseguido una pagina en blanco en localhost/ampache

Tengo mariadb y apache funcionando, y php 

Ya no se si se puede hacer funcionar, toda la información que encuentro es de hace unos años.

Cualquier idea sera bienvenida, gracias. 

Si alguien quiere puedo poner la información que necesite para hacerse una idea de cómo es mi sistema, es tanta la posible con este tema que no se cual poner, y no queria hacer el post más largo.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by expobi on Sat Jan 19, 2019 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dwosky

Hola,

¿Puedes poner la configuración de tu servidor Web (Apache o NGINX)?

Un saludo

----------

## expobi

El servidor es apache, la configuración es la que viene por defecto.

Es la primera vez que lo instalo, si me dices que archivo en concreto quieres te lo copio.

Gracias por responder.

Las uses son:

```

www-servers/apache-2.4.34-r2  USE="gdbm ldap ssl suexec-caps -debug -doc -libressl (-selinux) -static -suexec -suexec-syslog -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -access_compat -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -authz_dbd -brotli -cache_disk -cache_socache -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -http2 -ident -imagemap -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -macro -md -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_html -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -slotmem_shm -substitute -version -watchdog -xml2enc" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -prefork -worker"

dev-db/mariadb-10.1.37  USE="backup latin1 pam perl server xml -bindist (-client-libs) -cracklib -debug -extraengine -galera -innodb-lz4 -innodb-lzo -innodb-snappy -jdbc -jemalloc -kerberos -libressl (-mroonga) -numa -odbc -oqgraph -profiling (-selinux) -sphinx -sst-mariabackup -sst-rsync -sst-xtrabackup -static -static-libs -systemd -systemtap -tcmalloc -test -tokudb -yassl" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

dev-lang/php-7.2.10  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli ctype curl fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json ldap mysql nls opcache pdo phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl tokenizer unicode xml zlib -acl -argon2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cjk -coverage -debug -embed -enchant -exif (-firebird) -flatfile -fpm -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -libressl -lmdb -mhash -mssql -mysqli -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -phpdbg -postgres -qdbm -recode (-selinux) -session-mm -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sodium -sqlite -systemd -sysvipc -test -threads -tidy -tokyocabinet -truetype -wddx -webp -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xslt -zip -zip-encryption"

www-apps/ampache-3.8.3  USE="aac flac mp3 ogg transcode vhosts"

```

El perfil del sistema es:

```

 [19]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma (stable) *

```

Los permisos de la carpeta ampache son los que se crearon al instalar ampache:

```

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/     drwxr-xr-x  apache root

                                                     ↓     ↓

                                                   user   grupo

```

----------

## Dwosky

Los archivos deberían estar en /etc/apache2/vhost.d por defecto creo recordar. Es ver los .conf que tengas que incluyan <Virtual Host ...> para ver qué tiene configurado el Apache.

----------

## expobi

Hay tres archivos en: /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/

Escribo solo las lineas activas.

default_vhost.include

```

ServerAdmin root@localhost

DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

        AllowOverride All

        Require all granted

</Directory>

<IfModule alias_module>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin">

        AllowOverride None

        Options None

        Require all granted

</Directory>

```

00_default_vhost.conf

```

<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

Listen 80

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName localhost

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

        </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

```

00_default_ssl_vhost.conf

```

<IfDefine SSL>

<IfDefine SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST>

<IfModule ssl_module>

Listen 443

<VirtualHost _default_:443>

        ServerName localhost

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log

        <IfModule log_config_module>

                TransferLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_access_log

        </IfModule>

        SSLEngine on

        SSLProtocol ALL -SSLv2 -SSLv3

        SSLCipherSuite ECDHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256:ECDHE-ECDSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256:ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384:ECDHE-ECDSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384:DHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256:DHE-DSS-AES128-GCM-SHA256:kEDH+AESGCM:ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA256:ECDHE-ECDSA-AES128-SHA256:ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA:ECDHE-ECDSA-AES128-SHA:ECDHE-RSA-AES256-SHA384:ECDHE-ECDSA-AES256-SHA384:ECDHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:ECDHE-ECDSA-AES256-SHA:DHE-RSA-AES128-SHA256:DHE-RSA-AES128-SHA:DHE-DSS-AES128-SHA256:DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA256:DHE-DSS-AES256-SHA:DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:AES128-GCM-SHA256:AES256-GCM-SHA384:AES128:AES256:HIGH:!RC4:!aNULL:!eNULL:!EXPORT:!DES:!3DES:!MD5:!PSK

        SSLHonorCipherOrder On

        SSLCertificateFile /etc/ssl/apache2/server.crt

        SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/ssl/apache2/server.key

        <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php)$">

                SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

        </FilesMatch>

        <Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin">

                SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

        </Directory>

        <IfModule log_config_module>

                CustomLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_request_log \

                        "%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b"

        </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

</IfModule>

</IfDefine>

</IfDefine>

```

----------

## quilosaq

ampache tiene un informe de error abierto en Bugzilla de Gentoo: Bug 655558

Mientras se resuelve puedes probar lo siguiente:

Instala ampache (versión 3.8.3) normalmente

Instala la aplicación web con webapp-config (ya que tienes activa la use vhosts)

Descarga el archivo ampache-3.8.3_all.zip

Descomprímelo en el directorio donde hayas instalado la aplicación web (normalmente /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/)

Sobreescribe todos los archivos que sea necesario

----------

## Dwosky

 *expobi wrote:*   

> Hay tres archivos en: /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/
> 
> Escribo solo las lineas activas.

 

La configuración tiene pinta de estar bien, acorde a lo que comenta quilosaq, te diría de revisar el log del Apache (el error log), para ver si está pintando algo que tenga que ver con el bug que hay abierto o si no es así, pero hay otro error, pegalo y lo vamos viendo.

----------

## expobi

He vuelto a reinstalar todo y nada.

ampache como viene por defecto: -vhots -transcode

php - cgi

Cuando intalas ampache se ejecuta webapp-config: 

```
 /usr/sbin/webapp-config -h localhost -u root -d /ampache -I ampache 3.8.3
```

 y no funciona.

Borro e instalo con: 

```
 /usr/sbin/webapp-config -h localhost -u apache -d /ampache -I ampache 3.8.3
```

 y los todos los archivos y directorios siguen siendo root, y tampoco funciona.

Re: quilosaq

Gracias por tu comentario, he hecho lo que propones, dejando los archivos con  permisos de mi usuario normal y también con permisos de root, y no pasa de aquí:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rCm1TdMzBmqPfJg2Ci4HfAOAsdfW60FI/view?usp=sharing

Re: Dwosky

Gracias también por tu tiempo.

Después de reinstalar este es el log de error_log:

```

[Wed Jan 09 20:46:07.624388 2019] [php7:error] [pid 29167] [client 127.0.0.1:56206] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 20:46:09.764909 2019] [php7:error] [pid 29154] [client 127.0.0.1:56208] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 20:46:10.815092 2019] [php7:error] [pid 29155] [client 127.0.0.1:56210] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 20:48:53.060522 2019] [php7:error] [pid 29156] [client 127.0.0.1:56218] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 20:51:13.745041 2019] [php7:error] [pid 29158] [client 127.0.0.1:56222] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 20:51:16.800484 2019] [php7:error] [pid 29167] [client 127.0.0.1:56224] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 20:56:48.392591 2019] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 29151] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Wed Jan 09 20:56:49.661510 2019] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3568] AH00163: Apache/2.4.34 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.0.2q PHP/7.2.10 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed Jan 09 20:56:49.661646 2019] [core:notice] [pid 3568] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'

[Wed Jan 09 20:56:55.773359 2019] [php7:error] [pid 3571] [client 127.0.0.1:56228] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Class 'Gettext\\Translator' not found in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php:36\nStack trace:\n#0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/test.php(66): load_gettext()\n#1 {main}\n  thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/i18n.php on line 36

[Wed Jan 09 21:02:09.137021 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3571] [client 127.0.0.1:56278] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:02:58.062896 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3572] [client 127.0.0.1:56280] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:05:57.393476 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3575] [client 127.0.0.1:56286] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:06:13.538005 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3590] [client 127.0.0.1:56288] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:06:46.836945 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3571] [client 127.0.0.1:56290] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:07:10.437065 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3572] [client 127.0.0.1:56292] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:07:31.345505 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3573] [client 127.0.0.1:56294] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:07:59.388491 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3574] [client 127.0.0.1:56302] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:08:51.440263 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3575] [client 127.0.0.1:56304] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:09:07.581319 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3590] [client 127.0.0.1:56306] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:09:21.774609 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3590] [client 127.0.0.1:56306] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:09:56.831942 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3571] [client 127.0.0.1:56310] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:11:06.780017 2019] [php7:error] [pid 3573] [client 127.0.0.1:56316] script '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/login.php' not found or unable to stat

[Wed Jan 09 21:11:25.418386 2019] [php7:error] [pid 3574] [client 127.0.0.1:56326] script '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/login.php' not found or unable to stat

[Wed Jan 09 21:11:30.644272 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3574] [client 127.0.0.1:56326] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:11:40.448514 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3590] [client 127.0.0.1:56330] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:11:55.375785 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3590] [client 127.0.0.1:56330] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

[Wed Jan 09 21:12:07.688222 2019] [authz_core:error] [pid 3590] [client 127.0.0.1:56330] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.woff2, referer: http://localhost/ampache/lib/components/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.min.css

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *expobi wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...he hecho lo que propones, dejando los archivos con  permisos de mi usuario normal y también con permisos de root, y no pasa de aquí:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rCm1TdMzBmqPfJg2Ci4HfAOAsdfW60FI/view?usp=sharing
> ...

 

Tienes que pinchar una vez en el botón "Crear configuración". Te saldrán los mensajes de error que pones en la imagen. Si ahora pinchas en el botón "Bajar" debería ofrecerte descargar el archivo de configuración generado. Lo descargas y copias manualmente en

```
/var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/config
```

Pincha en el enlace "Re-comprobar Configuración". Los botones "ERROR" deben cambiar a "OK". Pincha el botón "Saltar" y continua el proceso.

----------

## Dwosky

 *expobi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Después de reinstalar este es el log de error_log:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

De los dos errores que veo que salen:

- Del primer error parece que no encuentra la clase de Gettext, asegurate que tienes el módulo de Gettext habilitado en el php.ini (ahora te comento más de esto).

- Sobre el segundo error, la configuración del Apache no te está permitiendo cargar el css, ya sear porque la configuración principal no te deja llegar o porque haya algun .htaccess entre medias que cambie los permisos.

Sobre el primer punto, te aconsejo que crees un fichero con el PHP Info y así vas viendo de un vistazo si te falta algo:

```
echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" >> /var/www/localhost/htdocs/info.php
```

Luego cargas http://localhost/info.php y te debería aparecer la información en una página HTML de tu instalación de PHP. Ahí si bustas "gettext", te debería de salir algo. Si no te sale nada es que no lo tienes habilitado.

----------

## expobi

Re: Dwosky

En la ruta: 

```
 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/lib/
```

está este .htaccess:

```

# Apache 2.4

<IfModule mod_authz_core.c>

   Require all denied

   <FilesMatch "\.css$|\.js$|\.png$|\.gif$|\.jpg$|\.swf$|\.ttf$|\.json$|\.xml$|\.htc$|\.map$|\.woff$">

      Require all granted

   </FilesMatch>

</IfModule>

# Apache 2.2

<IfModule mod_access.c>

   Order deny,allow

   Deny from all

   <Files ~ "\.css$|\.js$|\.png$|\.gif$|\.jpg$|\.swf$|\.ttf$|\.json$|\.xml$|\.htc$|\.map$|\.woff$">

      Allow from all

   </Files>

</IfModule>

```

No entiendo PHP por lo que no se si algo está mal, pero este es el que está en la ruta del error.

Tú me dirás, te agradezco mucho tu interes.

En cuanto a gettext si está activado.Last edited by expobi on Sun Jan 13, 2019 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## expobi

Re: quilosaq

Gracias, hice lo que pones y sigue sin funcionar, ampache no inicia se queda en blanco en la página de login.

----------

## expobi

Gracias a los dos.

Pero después de un montón de intentonas  me ha sido imposible hacer que funcione correctamente.

Intente de varias formas con la herramienta webapp, Como viene por defecto que parece que copia enlaces duros y con la opción de copia de archivos. Nada.

Intente copiar directamente los archivos de la carpeta /usr/share/webapps/ en /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/ . Nada

También como dice quilosaq. Nada

He conseguido que funcione de otra forma aunque los errores de PHP son los mismos, pero asi y todo funciona:

Descargue: 

```
https://github.com/ampache/ampache/releases/download/3.8.8/ampache-3.8.8_all.zip
```

(Lo intente primero con la versión 3.9.0 pero aunque funciono bien la versión 3.8.8 va mas ligera, claro que puede ser apreciación mía.)

Lo descomprimí directamente en:

```
/var/www/localhost/htdocs/ampache/
```

Funciona.

Cambié upload_max_filesize = 20M y post_max_size = 21M en el archivo /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/php.ini 

Los siguientes pasos igual, hay que bajar el config y grabarlo en ampache/config y no en /ampache como dice la página de configuración. (gracias quilosaq)

El único error en la configuración que en todas las intentonas se repetía y todavía no se porqué es: 

ampache.cfg.php is writable is not

Pero bueno, funciona. Gracias.Last edited by expobi on Sun Jan 13, 2019 2:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## expobi

De todos modos yo lo quería para reproducir mis vídeos en otros aparatos solo con un navegador, y parece ser que el reproductor flash incorporado no funciona, por lo menos para mi.

----------

## expobi

En la página de ampache pone:

Transmita su música a su reproductor preferido, controle con Localplay o escuche directamente en la página web con el reproductor HTML5.

¿Alguien sabe dónde está? a mi solo me sale el flash y esta supuestamente cambiado por HTML5

----------

## Dwosky

 *expobi wrote:*   

> El único error en la configuración que en todas las intentonas se repetía y todavía no se porqué es: 
> 
> ampache.cfg.php is writable is not

 

Mira a ver si ese archivo tiene permisos de escritura (chmod +w ampache.cfg.php), supongo que te los pide para poder cambiar la configuración desde la web en vez de tocar a mano.

Aparte si ya lo tienes más o menos funcionando, pero te fallan algunas cosas, igual convendría habilitar el log de Ampache para poder ver si te da algun error o mensaje que te ayude a ver qué puede faltar. Tienes como hacerlo en su wiki: https://github.com/ampache/ampache/wiki/Troubleshooting

----------

## expobi

Bueno por fin funciona, mas o menos.

Era un problema con ffmpeg, reinstalado así: (seguramente sobra alguno, pero...)

```
media-video/ffmpeg jpeg2k vpx ssh theora webp x265 openh264 theora openssl fdk wavpack
```

Ahora se ven los vídeos, pero entrecortados. La música se escucha muy bien. Supongo que es cuestión de ajustes.

Si alguien sabe como ajustar las siguientes opciones de preferencias del servidor para ver películas,  en el portátil por ejemplo, seria fantástico.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1B0miOas1SH_9EShdPER2qiWD3yF8VpKr/view?usp=sharing

----------

## expobi

Viendo el log de ampache en la linea de "Transcode command" aparece "threads" en el comando.

Esa es una use que se podía activar en alguno de los programas que instale para ejecutar ampache.

¿No tendrá algo que ver, o estoy diciendo tonterías? ¿Afecta en el que los videos se vean entrecortados?

Igual los tiros van por otro lado.

Gracias a todos por el interés.

----------

## Dwosky

La USE flag de threads lo que hace es añadir soporte multihilo a varios paquetes que lo soportan. No estoy muy puesto en esto, pero entiendo que configuras el binario para que pueda paralelizar y mandar el trabajo a todos los cores que pueda.

De cara a los cortes, entiendo que los sufres en el equipo al que estás haciendo streaming, ¿no? Es decir, no en el servidor. Eso puede ser causando por varias cosas, así que se me ocurra: CPU (decodicifación/codificación del video), bitrate, ancho de banda, calidad de la señal... Con eso como bien dices es ir jugando para ver qué valores se ajustan mejor a tu escenario.

----------

## expobi

La USE flag threads la tienen php, apache y ffmpeg, intentare instalar con la USE activada.

Los cortes (mas que cortes parece que sirve mas despacio que lo que se reproduce) los sufro en el portátil (con w10 y wifi 5G), en el móvil (con android y wifi 4G) y en el mismo equipo del servidor entrando a ampache como usuario y viendo la película supuestamente en streaming. 

Curiosamente en el portátil y en el servidor se paran en exactamente los mismos sitios, el móvil carga un poco mas de película antes de volver a pararse. 

(y ya probé cambiando la wifi del portátil a 4G)

Después de reinstalar, comento a ver que tal.

Gracias otra vez por tus consejos.

----------

## expobi

Después de compilar con threads va un pelín mejor.

Pero por probar por si acaso la conexión hice una pagina con un enlace al archivo de video en mi sistema y la puse a disposición de apache.

Al entrar con un navegador desde el mismo equipo del servidor la película se abre en el navegador.

Lo mismo desde el móvil.

En ambos casos el visionado es en streaming pues empieza inmediatamente y puedo ir a cualquier parte del video sin esperar.

Si un navegador puede por si mismo hacer un streaming perfecto,supongo que con html5,  ¿que estoy configurando mal en ampache para que este no pueda hacerlo?  :Confused:   :Confused: 

¿O es que sencillamente ampache para videos no va bien?

----------

## expobi

Soy un poco burro, ampache funciona de cine, es mi pc que no da mas de si.

Si el codec no tiene que transcodificarlo (mp4, ogv, etc.) va suelto, pero cuando tiene que transformar el codec (avi, mkv, etc.)

 pide a ffmpeg que lo trasforme al vuelo en webm y mi "aparatito" no puede con el de manera fluida.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Me di cuenta después de cambiar la pelicula que queria ver en el navegador, los .avi o .mkv no los visualiza, pide descargar o ejecutar con ...

Probé en ampache con el video .mp4 que estaba haciendo las pruebas y va fluido.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

